# My part of the deal



## RW Mackey (Jul 13, 2013)

Did a wood trade with Chuck Hurley (windyridgebowman) this is my part of the deal.
Chuck had sent a piece of Walnut Burl full of cracks and holes but very nice grain and color for one of the calls, this is how she turned out, frosted bronze glass over slate.
Second call is African Padeuk, slate over glass. Pictured with a 1- piece Osage striker and a 2-piece Black Locust with Osage head. They both got a few yelps in them. Hope you like them Chuck.

Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice turns


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 14, 2013)

Those are sweet.. Rick


----------

